

We hire Data Scientists so you don’t have to - weirdedhimself
http://www.sumologic.com/blog/company/we-hire-data-scientists-so-our-customers-dont-have-to

======
andyjsong
Wait, so Sumo Logic is assuming companies will pay them to analyze their data?
Isn't data the secret sauce of any company? Why would companies lift up their
skirts? Are they really too lazy/cheap to hire a data scientist?

~~~
weirdedhimself
Sumo Logic provides easy tools that allow data analysts (vs. data scientists)
of it's customers analyze the data. Sumo Logic never sees the data.

